# Bloodworm



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

Is dried bloodworm ok for cichlid's


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, in small quantities and as a treat only...


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

ok mate cheers for that info.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Might depend on the cichlid as well.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

wether there herbivore an that?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yep. Like I wouldn't give bloodworm to Demasoni or Tropheus.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

i'l look around to see what cichlid's eat bloodworm.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd stay away from the mbuna completely.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

what you mean??


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Mbuna (with the lone exception of the _Labidochromis_) are herbavores ... so bloodworms would be a bad idea.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

i see ok mate thanks for that advice. :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, if you look at the profiles you will see that a lot of mbuna are omnivores. Scientists opinions on this have been changing over time, and the profiles are not all updated as yet. But the omnivore classification fits because in the process of eating the algae off the rocks, they also consume micro-crustaceans that live there. Bloodworms are the wrong kind of protein and very high in fat content.

No need to take the risk, right?


----------

